# CPU Container woher?



## biG_aL2 (23. November 2007)

Hi Community,
ich würde mir gerne einen CPU POD fürs Übertakten mit Trockeneis beschaffen. (mit Isolation und allem, was dazu gehört)
Könnt ihr mir vllt sagen wo man PODs herbekommt?
Kann auch im Außland sein.(Aber nicht zu weit)
Und was kostet so ein PoD? (Kupfer oder Alu)

Ich muss sagen ich habe in diesem Gebiet nicht viel Erfahrung, vorallem mit der Isolierung. Ich schau mir immer die Bilder auf Xtremsystems an und bestaune die ^^


Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Eiche (23. November 2007)

ich glaube die habe ihre alle selbst gebaut!


----------



## piwo (23. November 2007)

http://bastel-gianni.ripping.org/
Köntest ihn ja mal fragen


----------



## Eiche (23. November 2007)

die leute habe entweder kein gewissen oder zuviel zeit


----------



## patrock84 (23. November 2007)

Hier stellen einige User ihre Pots vor, welche sie auch Anfrage auch verkaufen: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=156

In GER kenne ich eigentlich nur Otterauge oder joe_cool, welche Pots bauen.


----------



## piwo (23. November 2007)

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/member.php?u=28633
Stoned Guy ovcerclockt vll. hat er was


----------



## patrock84 (23. November 2007)

Stunned Guy hat seinen auch nur gekauft


----------



## klEb (23. November 2007)

bevor du dir einen Pot baust/bauen lässt, solltest du dich genauer informieren 

wo bekomm ich DICE/LN2 her?
wo gibt es Isolierung?
hab ich überhaupt Hardware, wofür sich so ein aufwand lohnt?

danach kannste nach einem pot ausschau halten


----------



## Thermokanne (30. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe mir überlegt so ein Teil selbst zu "basteln". 
Die Geräte die für den Bau nötig sind, sollte ich eigentlich alle auftreiben können. 
Aber weis jemand wie lange man tatsächlich braucht bis das Ding fertig ist?


----------



## 2fink (30. Dezember 2007)

es kommt drauf an, was du für einen pot bauen willst. 
für die ersten versuche reicht auch nen cu-rohr mit verschlusskappe (verlötet). die kannst dir innerhalb weniger stunden (incl. einkaufen) bauen. dazu noch isolierung und ne halterung und du kannst loslegen. (ist auch billig und für den anfang mit dice gut geeignet)

wenn es aber ein richtig guter block, gedreht aus vollmaterial werden soll, wirst du richtig lange brauchen.
schon das erstellen der pläne, wo es sehr viel zu beachten gibt (dicke, bodendicke, pin-anordnung, stufen, etc), wird etliche tage in anspruch nehmen. dazu kommt dann noch die fräszeit,etc.

wenn es direkt ein guter pot werden soll, würde ich dir z.b. den von piotres empfehlen. den hat oliver für die gpu ja auch und ich glaub er ist zufrieden damit.

mfg


----------



## Tommy_Lee (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde, das ist nichts für einen Dauerbetrieb, wie lange hält das Eis den und Kühlt die CPU. Dann ist die CPU bei so was weit über 1.5Vcore übertaktet, womit die Lebenserwartung stark fällt.

Mich interessiert ein Chiller.

Kann dir nur jemand sagen, der so was schon gebaut hat. Du könntest mich fragen wie lange es dauert einen Wartburg 1.3 oder Lada Niva 1.6 wieder auf Vordermann zu kriegen, da könnte ich dir weiter helfen. Habe aber beide schon nicht mehr, sind beide für sehr gutes Geld weggegangen. Suche derzeit bei Ebay neues Hobby.

(Sorry etwas vom Thema abgekommen, wollte aber nur sagen das es wie gesagt nur die Wissen die sie bauen. Alle anderen können nur Ratten, mein Tipp 3 Tage wenn alles da ist was man braucht. Auspuff ab neuen dran ca. 2 Stunden stellen sich immer an beim abbekommen, am ende hilft die Flecks.)

mfg

Tom


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Dezember 2007)

Geh mal zu ein klein betrieb wo es Drehe gibt die dir das ding machen könnten ! Ich könnte es dir auch machen bin gelernter Zerspanungsmechaniker. Hier ein Bild von meiner Maschiene wenn es dich interessiert....

Die nötige Erfahrung habe ich, habe da sogar gute vorstelungen von so ein Kühler  

Ich könnte als Kern Reines Kupfer einpressen


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Dezember 2007)

Achja hier  könntest du auch noch ein paar infos bekommen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=5902


----------



## Thermokanne (31. Dezember 2007)

Ok danke für die Antworten  . Ich überlege/plane mal was ich machen soll, denn ich bin erst 15 Jahre alt und leider nicht Millionär....


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (31. Dezember 2007)

Also das mit den 15 Jahren und millionär kenne ich, gleiches problem.  Mich würde aber mal interresieren ob es möglich ist ein Kupferrohr mit entsprächender länge/dicke im baumarkt zu kaufen, dann ein Kupferboden anschweißen/Löten lassen und das dann abdichten  ist das möglich? Oder muss so ein Container bestimmt aufgebaut werden? 
Noch was das mich stark interresiert... Wenn man ein Pc mit guter Passiver Lüftkühlung und abdichtet in einen Behälter mit Flüssigen Stickstoff setzt was geschieht dann?  Das wär doch mal was für dich nächste PCGHX Ausgabe.


----------



## Thermokanne (31. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich denke mal dann passiert das da  http://youtube.com/watch?v=3bd-fYRoPK4

Obwohl der hat ja noch Wasser hineingefüllt, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das es vileicht trozdem ein "bischen" explodiert.


----------



## Brzeczek (31. Dezember 2007)

The-Pc-Freak-25 schrieb:


> Also das mit den 15 Jahren und millionär kenne ich, gleiches problem.  Mich würde aber mal interresieren ob es möglich ist ein Kupferrohr mit entsprächender länge/dicke im baumarkt zu kaufen, dann ein Kupferboden anschweißen/Löten lassen und das dann abdichten  ist das möglich? Oder muss so ein Container bestimmt aufgebaut werden?
> Noch was das mich stark interresiert... Wenn man ein Pc mit guter Passiver Lüftkühlung und abdichtet in einen Behälter mit Flüssigen Stickstoff setzt was geschieht dann?  Das wär doch mal was für dich nächste PCGHX Ausgabe.




1.Wiso möchtest du ein Container zu machen ? Da musst du immer wieder Frisches Stickstoff nachfüllen!

2.Was genau geschieht wenn du ein Behälter mit Stickstoff dauerhaft  einschließt kann ich dir nicht  sagen, aber was ich dir mit Sicherheit sagen kann das es sich nicht Positiv auf die Kühlleistung auswirkt weil man ja immer neues einfüllen muss!


----------



## Brzeczek (31. Dezember 2007)

Thermokanne schrieb:


> Naja ich denke mal dann passiert das da  http://youtube.com/watch?v=3bd-fYRoPK4
> 
> Obwohl der hat ja noch Wasser hineingefüllt, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das es vileicht trozdem ein "bischen" explodiert.





Krasse *******, echt gute Bombe


----------



## Thermokanne (31. Dezember 2007)

Ja, aber das ist ja eigentlich die gleiche Reaktion, wie wenn man Trockeneis in eine Flasche Wasser gibt und die dann zudreht.
Das habe ich natürlich noch nicht selber ausprobiert^^


----------



## Marbus16 (31. Dezember 2007)

Zum Container:

Mehrere bei Awardfabrik haben sich einfach nen CU-Rohr genommen und auf eine gebohrte Grundplatte gelötet. Alternativ könnte man auch einen passiven 1HE Xeon Kühler nehmen und dort einfach CU-Blech runbiegen.


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (31. Dezember 2007)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> 1.Wiso möchtest du ein Container zu machen ? Da musst du immer wieder Frisches Stickstoff nachfüllen!
> 
> 2.Was genau geschieht wenn du ein Behälter mit Stickstoff dauerhaft  einschließt kann ich dir nicht  sagen, aber was ich dir mit Sicherheit sagen kann das es sich nicht Positiv auf die Kühlleistung auswirkt weil man ja immer neues einfüllen muss!



Ich hatte nicht vor den behälter abzudichten so das das stickstoff dort drinne "gefangen" ist, sondern das kupferrohr, sodas weniger kondenswasser entsteht  und einen Container wollte ich nicht bauen ich wollte nur wissen ob sowas möglich wäre 

Desweiteren wollte ich wissen, ob es möglich wäre ein Mainboard was zb mit einem guten Passivkühler von Thermalright bestückt is in ein Stickstoff bad zu setzten  mich würde einfach mal interresieren ob wenn man das gesammte mainboard (natürlich gut abgedichtet vielleicht mit lack überzug oder ähnlichem....) in Stickstoff setzt, ob das dann einfriert und nicht mehr läuft oder man zB. dann noch den FSB weiter tackten kann, bei einigen 3stelligen minus graden


----------



## Mike1 (31. Dezember 2007)

Also ein Kupferrohr auf eine Kupferplatte löten sollte schon gut möglich sein, ich denke aber das da ein Kupferrohr mit großer Wandstärke ideal wäre, und wo gibt es sowas schon?


----------



## Thermokanne (2. Januar 2008)

Mike1 schrieb:


> ein Kupferrohr mit großer Wandstärke ideal wäre, und wo gibt es sowas schon?



Ich habe heute in noch in 2 Baumärkten nachgeschaut (Obi, Coop bau und Hobby) und das einzige was ich gefunden habe war: Entweder man nimmt ein viel zu breites "Regenrohr" oder man nimmt ein CU-Rohr welches dann einen sehr kleinen Durchmesser hat....
Falls jemand weis wo man Kupferrohre mit ca. 3 cm Durchmesser bekommt, dann nur immer mal her mit der Adresse


----------



## Brzeczek (2. Januar 2008)

Thermokanne schrieb:


> Ich habe heute in noch in 2 Baumärkten nachgeschaut (Obi, Coop bau und Hobby) und das einzige was ich gefunden habe war: Entweder man nimmt ein viel zu breites "Regenrohr" oder man nimmt ein CU-Rohr welches dann einen sehr kleinen Durchmesser hat....
> Falls jemand weis wo man Kupferrohre mit ca. 3 cm Durchmesser bekommt, dann nur immer mal her mit der Adresse





du kriegst Messing (Kupfer Zink Legierung) in diesen abmassen !!!


----------



## Thermokanne (13. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe jetzt jemanden gefunden, der mir einen CPU-Container bauen würde (für 70 Franken=ca. 42 Euro). Das Ding soll  entweder aus einem  CNS Vierkant Rohr (60/60/2 Länge 400 mm)  gebaut werden und nur der untere Teil der Wärme leiten muss ist aus Kupferblech (2mm dick) oder es kann aus Rundrorhen gemacht werden (ø 42.4 / 33.7 / 26.9 mm). Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Und kann man eine Pot aus diesen Massen bauen?


----------



## Brzeczek (15. Januar 2008)

Thermokanne schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt jemanden gefunden, der mir einen CPU-Container bauen würde (für 70 Franken=ca. 42 Euro). Das Ding soll  entweder aus einem  CNS Vierkant Rohr (60/60/2 Länge 400 mm)  gebaut werden und nur der untere Teil der Wärme leiten muss ist aus Kupferblech (2mm dick) oder es kann aus Rundrorhen gemacht werden (ø 42.4 / 33.7 / 26.9 mm). Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Und kann man eine Pot aus diesen Massen bauen?




Zeig mal Bilder von den dingern. Hatt er eine Web Site ?


----------



## Oliver (15. Januar 2008)

2mm ist viel zu wenig. Ein Container braucht genug Masse um einigermaßen gleichmäßige Temperaturen zu liefern.


----------



## mAlkAv (15. Januar 2008)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Das Gros der CPU-Pots hat eine Wandstärke von ca. 6-8mm. Einige sogar 1cm. Ähnliche Maße gelten für die Bodenplatte.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. Januar 2008)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Das Gros der CPU-Pots hat eine Wandstärke von ca. 0,6-0,8mm. Einige sogar 1cm. Ähnliche Maße gelten für die Bodenplatte.




Du hast dich doch bestimmt bei den 0,6-0,8mm verschrieben oder? Das sind doch Konservendosenwandstärken^^

MFG


----------



## kmf (16. Januar 2008)

Hatte ich irgendwann ja schon mal gepostet. Passenden Werkstoff kriegt man hier. Auch als Zuschnitte.


----------



## mAlkAv (16. Januar 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Du hast dich doch bestimmt bei den 0,6-0,8mm verschrieben oder? Das sind doch Konservendosenwandstärken^^
> 
> MFG


 

Ich meinte natürlich 6-8mm oder wahlweise 0,6-0,8cm  war wohl grad mit meinen Gedanken noch woanders 
ist schon gefixed


----------



## Brzeczek (16. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> 2mm ist viel zu wenig. Ein Container braucht genug Masse um einigermaßen gleichmäßige Temperaturen zu liefern.




Wie viel wäre deiner Meinung nach ideal ?


----------



## Oliver (18. Januar 2008)

2-3 cm mit passender Striktur.


----------



## Brzeczek (18. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> 2-3 cm mit passender Striktur.




Was ist eine Striktur?


----------



## Imens0 (18. Januar 2008)

er meint 99,9999999%ig Struktur. (i liegt neben u) ^^


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Januar 2008)

Gehe ich auch mal von aus 
Das soll heißen, dass der Boden des Pots von innen betrachtet nicht einfach nur glatt ist, sondern eben ne gewisse Struktur hat.
Siehe Bild:


----------



## genetic (2. April 2008)

richtich,die struktur dient dazu,die oberfläche zu vergrössern,um mehr abwärme
abzuführen.
die wandstärke des rohrs kann man relativ dünn machen,da das rohr keine leitende 
funktion hat.


----------



## schneiderbernd (2. April 2008)

Hier vertickt KingPin seine Pots!!
http://overclockingpin.com/


----------



## KvD (2. April 2008)

wobei kingpin recht teuer ist in DE würde ich Andreas "Otterauge" empfehlen!


----------



## schneiderbernd (2. April 2008)

KvD schrieb:


> wobei kingpin recht teuer ist in DE würde ich Andreas "Otterauge" empfehlen!


ja finde ich sogar besser-er sollte auch ne seite einrichten zum anbieten!


----------



## McZonk (2. April 2008)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Gehe ich auch mal von aus
> Das soll heißen, dass der Boden des Pots von innen betrachtet nicht einfach nur glatt ist, sondern eben ne gewisse Struktur hat.
> Siehe Bild:


Dito, siehe Bilder. Sind jetzt Pots von Otterauge (muchos gratias memphis )


----------

